
The Road to Offering Plotly On-Premise - gerred
https://medium.com/@plotlygraphs/the-evolution-of-plotly-on-premise-v2-2954c83e7d22
======
ramoas
For those of you building for the enterprise and looking to use a Docker-based
or container-based approach, Plotly's experience may prove instructive.

------
tkimmel
We just shipped on-prem via the same approach. Much lighter weight than we
anticipated, and Replicated has great support.

